# New Pouch And Band Attachment



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been experimenting with different shaped pouches and this is what I come up with. It is a single layer pig skin that has the ends folded back over 1/2 inch and glued with Barge contact cement. I put a thin strip of cowhide in the end for a stiffener. I put the fold to the outside so I can use the rough side of the pigskin to grip. The hole is a 3/16 oval that I flattened the edges of the punch so the hole is oblong. It weighs .9 gram or 13.8 grain. Testing pouches is a time cosuming process. I have well over three thousand shots on the first one I made and it is still in great shape. I have others that i want to shoot but i want to wear this one out first.
I have taken to glueing the first inch of my bands with the barge cement and folding them lengthwise. What this has done is given me a flat doubled end that stays perfectly square with my pouch I use the 1/8 inch latex tube to secure them to the pouch.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks great


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was curious as to how the Barge contact cement is working on the bands. I thought there would be a problem because the contact cement is not flexible and stretchy?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You should change your screen name to Innovator.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a very neat job. No doubt I will get around to trying this before too long.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> I was curious as to how the Barge contact cement is working on the bands. I thought there would be a problem because the contact cement is not flexible and stretchy?


Barge contact cement is very flexable it is used alot on rubber. Great stuff.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Good work! looks very neat as well









Cheers Luke


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Roger. I think a lot of people don't realize what you just did when they first see this... you have the OTT quick attach and your pouch lines up flat with it... no band half twist on the draw like you get on almost every other OTT slingshot. That tiny difference in setup makes the OTT capable of being just as accurate as a TTF slingshot. I use the same concept on my own OTT slingshots as well but have the pouch side fold facing up instead of towards the tips... and of course I didn't think to use contact cement to hold the folds either.
Good going Roger!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks good Roger. I think a lot of people don't realize what you just did when they first see this... you have the OTT quick attach and your pouch lines up flat with it... no band half twist on the draw like you get on almost every other OTT slingshot. That tiny difference in setup makes the OTT capable of being just as accurate as a TTF slingshot. I use the same concept on my own OTT slingshots as well but have the pouch side fold facing up instead of towards the tips... and of course I didn't think to use contact cement to hold the folds either.
> Good going Roger!


Thanks Bill. Here is another thought. I make the tops of my slingshots as flat as I can. The reason is I think any radius will cause the bands to lift slightly when you release the pouch. My thinking is the least amout of disturbance to the retraction the better. When I pull my bands the only place they touch is the lip of the top slot. The surface of the top is angled down just slightly as you can see in the picture. I think this gives the straightest inline recoil you can get. Try it I will bet you can thread a needle with this setup.
I have been shooting this top slot setup exclusivly since you posted the pictures of it. I new from the very first that it was the setup for me. I have shoot thousands of shots and not once have I had a band come out of the slot and all I do is fold them twice. I am also getting better band life don't know exactly why.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Roger, I had the exact same idea about pouches, useing a thicker leather on the ends I bet they last almost forever..... and the folding the bands useing rubber cement is genious..I will definately try this out..
Thanks, Kip


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for the tip!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I see that there are two types of Barge cement, one is yellow and the other is blue. Which type do you use?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

pgandy said:


> I see that there are two types of Barge cement, one is yellow and the other is blue. Which type do you use?


I have the blue tube.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice set-up Roger! Very neat connection. I LOVE Pigskin! Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Nice set-up Roger! Very neat connection. I LOVE Pigskin! Flatband


Thanks Gary I wasn't sure how this single layer pouch would hold up but I have one with over three thousand shots on it and it never tore. It did start to develope small holes in it so i retired it.


----------

